# Small Shop ideas



## Viorato831

I currently have my shop in my one car garage about 12ft by 20ft but since I need my garage for storing other stuff and because it gets kind of messy at times I want to build a storage on my back yard ,so the thing is that the legal size for a storage here in my area is 12x10 ft maximum do you guys think I can set up a decent shop of that size? I'm thinking of storing my lumber and doing the finish/spraying in my garage so I can just do the messy stuff in the small shop . Will this be possible any ideas?


----------



## cabinetman

It would depend on what type of work you will be doing in that space. If you plan on setting up a stationary table saw and cut up 4x8 sheets, it may be a bit small.










 







.


----------



## MariahHolt

Go to amazon.com and do a search for "Small Woodworking Shops". There is a bunch of good books listed for lots of space saving ideas.


----------



## troyd1976

im working in a 14x20 garage and it gets a little tight on space when it comes to trying to break down 4x8 sheets, as well as having the space on furnature projects for assembly. have you given any consideration to putting the storeage stuff in the shed and keeping the woodshop in the garage? I know that before i totaled my ranger i couldnt park in the garage with the tools there, but now that i have an HHR everything in there is on wheels so i can pull it in there if need be.


----------



## Viorato831

I like my shop in the garage the thing I don't like is that it gets very messy and I have to clean it almost every day because we also have our washer/dryer plus other stuff we use and since I only have one door to my back yard and that is the one in the garage I gets frustrating at times so The best thing is build a shop on the back yard I have plenty space there I could even build a 20x20 shop but I might need a building permit(or even denied by the city) and that is what I'm trying to avoid a building permit is probably too expensive I'll have to go to the city office and ask.


----------



## haugerm

My shop is about 14x11, so it's a little bigger than your planned one. I've managed to fit a pretty surprising number of power tools in there. They include a table saw (jobsite), 2 bandsaws, miter saw, small drill press, bench grinder, router table, bench sander, scroll saw, planer, jointer, dust collector, and work bench. Not to mention a couple floor shelves, toolbox and who the heck knows how many hand tools. With a little planning and organization, you can go a long way. That being said, I really wish I had more space. I've done everything I can to minimize setup and breakdown time, but I still have to put one tool away before I can get out and use another tool. It usually only takes about 30 seconds each, but it's still more than my lazy butt wants to do. I've broken down whole plywood sheets, but I have to cheat and borrow some of my wife's laundry room. The Grizzly website has a free workshop planner. Try it out and also talk to the city. Small is always doable, but space is a lot more enjoyable, IMHO.
--Matt


----------



## EagleTa2

Viorato831 said:


> I like my shop in the garage the thing I don't like is that it gets very messy and I have to clean it almost every day because we also have our washer/dryer plus other stuff we use and since I only have one door to my back yard and that is the one in the garage I gets frustrating at times so The best thing is build a shop on the back yard I have plenty space there I could even build a 20x20 shop but I might need a building permit(or even denied by the city) and that is what I'm trying to avoid a building permit is probably too expensive I'll have to go to the city office and ask.


 
I have a 2 car garage that is attached to our house and serves the purpose of our laundry area and my shop. 

I made my shop the side with the garage door, so in reality I only have 3 usable walls... I erected a wall with a door right behind the garage door opener to seperate the wife's side from ManLand and to control the dust I tend to create.

I've been using a ShopSmith Mark V since 1993 and couldnt even imagine using something else... especially for a small shop. The smallest shop I had was back in Wisconsin where I built a 10x10 room in the basement. My FIL has an even smaller shop than mine measuring 8x16... and he used to use a ShopSmith too.

Where else can you find a machine that takes up about 6 square feet of floor space that offers a more than capable 10" table saw (I can saw a 4x8 sheet in half without issue), a drill press, a 12" disc, a horizontal boring machine and a lathe?

You can find them used on CL - just make sure that you are getting a newer model. The oldies are good as well, but the newer ones have more accurate fences, larger tables, and etc.

If interested - Id be happy to talk your ear off about it... I know there are several other ShopSmith users on here also

Geo


----------



## Viorato831

EagleTa2 said:


> I have a 2 car garage that is attached to our house and serves the purpose of our laundry area and my shop.
> 
> I made my shop the side with the garage door, so in reality I only have 3 usable walls... I erected a wall with a door right behind the garage door opener to seperate the wife's side from ManLand and to control the dust I tend to create.
> 
> I've been using a ShopSmith Mark V since 1993 and couldnt even imagine using something else... especially for a small shop. The smallest shop I had was back in Wisconsin where I built a 10x10 room in the basement. My FIL has an even smaller shop than mine measuring 8x16... and he used to use a ShopSmith too.
> 
> Where else can you find a machine that takes up about 6 square feet of floor space that offers a more than capable 10" table saw (I can saw a 4x8 sheet in half without issue), a drill press, a 12" disc, a horizontal boring machine and a lathe?
> 
> You can find them used on CL - just make sure that you are getting a newer model. The oldies are good as well, but the newer ones have more accurate fences, larger tables, and etc.
> 
> If interested - Id be happy to talk your ear off about it... I know there are several other ShopSmith users on here also
> 
> Geo


Thanks for sharing this info .. Id never heard of the shopsmith so i googled seems like a good option I don't think I can afford one though at least for the next 5 years I could build a 20x20 storage with that money  .. I do like the idea of building a wall to separate the wife's working area and my shop I would just have to run a gas line to move the dryer since I'm using that as my workbench (Joking).


----------



## cocheseuga

12x10 interior or exterior?

Mine is 144 sq ft exterior, which translates to about 136 interior (11.5^2). I have a table saw, router table, 6" floor jointer, miter saw, floor drill press, 14" bandsaw and enough storage should I get everything I want sorted out, plus a workbench. It can be done, but with lots and lots of fiddling with layouts. Sketchup has saved my butt more times than I can count, and yet I'm still changing my mind after I think I have it all figured out. I think you're on the right track keeping scrap inside the garage and out of your way.

Second time I've recommended this article in a week.
http://www.finewoodworking.com/Workshop/WorkshopArticle.aspx?id=29505


----------



## hedorah99

My shop is my basement and I live in a condo. I have been building wheeled cabinets for storage and tools and wheeling them under the stairs. Seems to work pretty well for me. Right now I am trying to plumb a DC system under the drop ceiling.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie

I know that there is a thread for show us your shop, but I would love to see some pictures of your small shop spaces in this thread. So I could get an idea of how you all manage your tools and space.


----------



## Viorato831

Paul W Gillespie said:


> I know that there is a thread for show us your shop, but I would love to see some pictures of your small shop spaces in this thread. So I could get an idea of how you all manage your tools and space.


That's exactly what I was going to say!!


----------



## cocheseuga

When I can go outside and feel my fingers again, I'll post some up. The ones in the SUYS thread are old anyway.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie

I'll start the picture ball rolling, although my shop is in the process of being set-up. It took me a while to clear the space in my basement over the last six months and in that time I have been gathering tools, both from Craigslist and new. Two weeks ago I finally started assembling my TS, assembling, fixing, cleaning my other tools. Now I am getting to the point where I have to decide where everything is going to go. I think my TS is staying where it is in this pic, but as for the rest of the stuff I am not sure yet. I may build a wall around the hot water heater and furnace in the back of this shot.


----------



## STAR

Paul, thanks for putting up the photos, but a question if I may. The one thing that seems to separate my shop and nearly everyone elses that I see photos off is, mine has lots of consumerables and small tools, plus the big guys as well.

I see you have a lot of containers down the end. That is what I am going to try for the next few months to claim some space from my floor, cupboards and shelving.

I have used plastic containers before but now have been given two heavy duty stackable containers which have so far been the Holy Grail that I have been looking for. Strangely, those two containers have emptied some of my shelves and given me new room in one of my cupboards.

By using that new shelf and cupboard space has cleared a lot of gear off the corner of my shed and given me about 15% more floor space. I have been promised more containers and I only put in them things that can be grouped together. 

It is amaizing the amount of floor space I have gained from only two containers. Containers have never worked for me in the past, but this time we might just be able to recover my shed. The problem is to group like with like in the container and have it well recorded what is in each box.

I am trying to put in them things i have a lot of, such as spray paint cans and then make sure I have the container well marked.

Pete.


----------



## believebraves

The first pic was my small basement shop 14x20x 7' ceilings for the first threw years of my marriage. Then I was lucky enough to talk my wife into moving out furniture that was just being stored so that I could get me a cab saw and have double the room. Now my whole shop is 14x50. (2nd and 3rd) pic is the present day shop. The last two pics are views from both ends of my shop. Not much to look at but besides turner field it's my favorite place to be!


----------



## Paul W Gillespie

Star the Rubbermaid tote, or one like it, has been both my blessing and curse throughout the years. A big part of my problem, in trying to put in my woodshop this year, was the fact that I had a basement full of these containers. They had years worth of stuff just piled in and closed up. They were everywhere. So my first stage of clearing space has been opening them up sorting the stuff, putting the keep stuff back and either throwing out or donating the other stuff I was not using. I managed to clear some space for the shop but other areas of my basement are still full. I will get to those. So using them could help for shop storage, but only put stuff in them you are pretty sure you will use again. I too am fighting with where to put stuff in my new shop. I am going to be building tool stands with storage underneath and other cabinets, with both drawers and shelves for tools. Not sure if this is what you were looking for, but I am new to the woodshop world so I am no expert. Just don't keep stuff you will not use, it builds up.

Oh and the containers with tools in them are to be sorted, later, and put into either tool boxes or cabinets.


----------



## cocheseuga

Tubs have been the bane of my shop. I'm down to three, and hopefully one this year.

Just becomes a place to set stuff on for me.


----------



## Backyardhack

I own a Shopsmith and would recommend it. You can find some good ones listed on CL or eBay, with CL being more reasonably priced. Keep in mind you are getting several tools for the price. The only down fall is set up time, if you had larger space I would go for individual tools.

Bill


----------



## Paul W Gillespie

I used to want one of those Shopsmith's when I was a kid 30 years ago. I would see the infomercials in the early 80's and all the cool stuff that the one machine could do and I wanted one.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie

I have had a productive couple of days. Any suggestions on placement of equipment? I think this is how I am going to keep it to start, but I am open to better placement of tools. I still need lots of tool storage. I think I have it set up enough now to my liking that I am going to attempt to build some shop furniture like a DP stand with either drawers of shelves.


----------



## Viorato831

Paul W Gillespie said:


> I have had a productive couple of days. Any suggestions on placement of equipment? I think this is how I am going to keep it to start, but I am open to better placement of tools. I still need lots of tool storage. I think I have it set up enough now to my liking that I am going to attempt to build some shop furniture like a DP stand with either drawers of shelves.


How much did u pay for that table saw? Looks like something I would like to buy


----------



## Paul W Gillespie

I got it on clearence at Sears for 400 new six months ago. I think they are discountinued. Chekc your local store and see if they have any left it is model 22114.


----------



## Viorato831

Paul W Gillespie said:


> I got it on clearence at Sears for 400 new six months ago. I think they are discountinued. Chekc your local store and see if they have any left it is model 22114.


That's not bad !! I have a cheap table saw and want to upgrade to a good one .. I been comparing prices and constantly checking CL haven't found a bargain yet


----------



## Paul W Gillespie

I have a great wife. We walked into Sears this summer, just happened to enter in the tool area and I saw this saw and the price and started drooling. We talked about it that night and she said if I wanted it, to get it. I bought that and the HF dust collector new and everything else is off of Craigslist. I watch it like a hawk. I still want to score a better Jointer. I got the dewalt planer for a steal at $175 and my Delta bandsaw was $165, plus $35 for repair parts. The deals are there you just have to watch, wait and don't hesitate when you see something. They go quick if it is a good tool.


----------



## STAR

cocheseuga said:


> Tubs have been the bane of my shop. I'm down to three, and hopefully one this year.
> 
> Just becomes a place to set stuff on for me.


____________

I agree. In the past the assorted tubs have created problems for me. But they also offer some use.

eg, I have quite a few smaller ones that sit on the shelves, in them I label each one for its contents like, Chainsaw, which means all the parts for the chainsaw like spanners, chain file, spare chains, bar oi, gloves etc go in there.

The same goes for other groupings. But those things are not a problem normally, because I use the contents at least monthly so I know where things are and I can group like together.

With the tubs that contain long time storage items I have found like you that they only delay the problem to be faced. I have a lot of cheap plastic tubs that are or different shapes and sizes and most are not very substantial. These I have found create more problems than they solve, for me anyway.

So, they will be the first to go and be replaced with these substantially designed stackable plastic tubs. For long term storage of irregularly used items I think they might just be what I am looking for until I take another change in direction and have to rethink my whole storage stratergy again.

I think Paul has said that he has Rubbermaid Storage boxes, I believe they are very substantial and providing you have a standard size you use for storage they can clean up a lot of shelving and cupboard space providing you have a lot of one particular group of items that only get used occassionally. 

I have a lot of screws and bolts etc, too many to fit into little bins, I think I might put them into individually boxes and then put the lot into one of these stackable units. The most commonly used ones will go into those little plastic bins that slot into a metal shelving attached to the wall.

Because I live on acreage I have about 1800 feet of wooden 5 x2 inch fence railings. Some of these rails need to be replaced each year so the screws for these only get used every so often, but they do take up space and clutter the place up.

For me, at this point in time I think the heavy Duty stackable bins will open up a lot of space for me which then will give me the luxury of being able to reorganize my shop to suit my current needs.

At the moment, with no where to move that is not possible because you just go around in circles so I need something to break the cycle.

These stackable bins might just be that circuit breaker I need.

Pete


----------



## oldmacnut

my shop, is 12x24. Its half of a 24x24 metal building, half as in a wall in the middle, cause i share half the building with my neighbor. there are 4 houses on one property, and all 4 houses share 2 garages.

because my ceilings are tall, i built a freestanding "loft", it allows me to put household stuff up there, anything really, built it with freebe material last year, it's a piece of ugly poor designed crap thats 11'6w x 12d, but it seems to hold about 4000lbs of my wifes inability to throw stuff away.

I would like to build a new one that spans at least 18' of the shop, and put a drop ceiling in the front, but right now i am buying up pipe for the dust collection, and i am also going through the shop tossing stuff.

So, try a loft if you can, go vertical with storage.

Attached is a pic from last year


----------



## Kenbo

A suggestion would also be to utilize a stand that would accomodate more than one tool. Check this thread out.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie

I saw that thread before and it is a sweet tool stand Kenbo. I am thinking about building one for my Dewalt planer and some other tool, not sure yet. Maybe if I score one of those Ridgid OSS's.


----------



## MariahHolt

*Drill press*

Paul W Gillespie, how do you change the speed on your drill press?


----------



## Paul W Gillespie

Lift the lid on the top and change the belt to a diffierent pulley. If you are asking because of the zero clearence above it, the DP is only there temporarily. I just needed a place to put it until I build its stand.


----------



## haugerm

Here's the 14x11 space I talked about earlier.








Here's the workbench and some storage. Also my sandpaper organizer. The outward wing of the bench folds down when not in use.








Here's dust collector and toolbox








Here's is a small bandsaw, drill press, bench grinder, compressor and some storage on a wheeled cart.








Here's is a scroll saw, bench sander, and router table on a shelf system. I take them out as needed and put them on a flip top cart.








Here's a planer (on the previously mentioned flip top cart), jointer, big band saw, shop vac, and miter saw. Also you'll notice the stylish shower curtain I put up to keep dust out of the laundry area.

What you only partly see in the last picture is my jobsite table saw. It's currently set up in the middle of the room as an assembly table, but it's usually folded up and put away on the far side of the shelf system. There's also a small lumber rack overhead. The bigger one's in the garage.

Lots of stuff in a small space takes lots of wheeled tools, but it can be done. I could get even more in there if I didn't have to work around so damn many doors.:smile:

--Matt


----------



## Paul W Gillespie

Wow Matt you have a lot going on in that space. I should feel lucky with the room I have. I may borrow your shower curtain idea or maybe something larger like some kind of plastic sheeting to try and keep dust out of our laundry area and possibly away from my heaters. That is until I build some walls.


----------



## EagleTa2

Ill be more than happy to post pics and measurements of my shop - after all the dust is cleaned up and all the tools are put away...:blink:

Its not likely to happen until I get my Grizzly DC set up and running!

One thing to remember with the Shopsmith...once you learn the setups, they can be a blessing rather than a curse.

Here is an example: lets cut and sand a compound miter to a precise length. With the ShopSmith - I angle the table to desired angle and set the miter gauge to necessary angle. Mark the line and cut the compound miter to outside of line. Now comes the magic: Raise the table and slide out of the way, remove saw blade, install sand disc, slide table back and lower the table. The table angle hasnt changed... neither has the angle of the miter gauge, so the compound miter cut is sanded to precise length. 

Now follow the same set of steps with seperate tools... Tilt your saw arbor, set your miter gauge angle and make your cut. Go to your belt or disc sander and angle the table... trying to match the angle perfectly. If youre lucky, your miter gauge fits the slot but if not, you have to try and match that angle also... 

A little extra planning on the ShopSmith - and these setups can serve you better than you think!

GEO


----------



## EagleTa2

Trying to post the pics....
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6644716405/" title="shop 1 by EagleTa2, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7019/6644716405_652363962c_z.jpg" width="640" height="361" alt="shop 1"></a>


<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6644715269/" title="shop 2 by EagleTa2, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7021/6644715269_2354cb9e81_z.jpg" width="640" height="361" alt="shop 2"></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6644714415/" title="shop 3 by EagleTa2, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7155/6644714415_70135fecc0_z.jpg" width="640" height="361" alt="shop 3"></a>



<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6644713283/" title="shopsmith by EagleTa2, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7152/6644713283_c1a25489ea_z.jpg" width="640" height="361" alt="shopsmith"></a>


----------



## EagleTa2

OK - Can someone give me a clue please???


----------



## bofa

See the part after "img src" that begins with "http" and ends with "jpg"? That what you put into the picture link and it should work.


----------



## amckenzie4

EagleTa2 said:


> OK - Can someone give me a clue please???


For posting photos from flickr:

1) Go to the page with the photo you want.
2) Click on "share" above the photo.
3) Select the size you want, and the button marked "BBCode"
4) Copy what's in the box full of incomprehensible code.
5) Paste it into your post.

It looks like you got all of that right except for the bit about selecting the BBCode button: You've got the HTML code they print up if you've selected "HTML".


----------



## EagleTa2

amckenzie4 said:


> For posting photos from flickr:
> 
> 1) Go to the page with the photo you want.
> 2) Click on "share" above the photo.
> 3) Select the size you want, and the button marked "BBCode"
> 4) Copy what's in the box full of incomprehensible code.
> 5) Paste it into your post.
> 
> It looks like you got all of that right except for the bit about selecting the BBCode button: You've got the HTML code they print up if you've selected "HTML".


 
Thanks for the help... Here goes nothin!

shop 1 by EagleTa2, on Flickr


shop 2 by EagleTa2, on Flickr


shop 3 by EagleTa2, on Flickr


shopsmith by EagleTa2, on Flickr


----------



## EagleTa2

Thanks again for the picture help guys..

As for the shop... geez I sure am glad I cleaned it! :laughing:

It didnt look as cluttered "live" as it does in the pics!

Thanks
Geo


----------



## Big Mike 69

Hi guys,
I moved a year ago and had no room here to do much so have struggled for over a year to get organized. I decided to use my laptop and printed numbered labels for boxes and bins. Made them about an inch and a half tall. 

Next I opened excel from Microsoft office and created a list by number for each container.
It does not matter what is in the box because all contents are listed for each box by a common name such as dads hand saw, 1/2 inch twist drill bit set, 3/8 drive socket set. Each item is listed on a separate line with a common name that I would know what it was. The main secret is to separate details by columns so sorting with a simple search becomes almost instant.

Pretty simple setup and now with over 15 boxes I can simply open the file in excel, click find and type "dads saw" and hit enter. the spreadsheet goes directly to the item and tells me the box it is located in. A perfect system that saves hundreds of hours of searching with a hit and miss chance of ever finding what you are looking for. I no longer have to try and remember the hundreds of items as I will be able to locate them in less than 2 minutes no matter what box they are in. I f anyone would like better details or a sample spreadsheet just contact me by email. I believe I gave permission for my email to show.
Great ideas everyone has shared and thanks to all.


----------



## sawdust703

15 years ago, my shop started in an 8' x 10' room in our basement. I had a workbench w/a RAS built into it, a small table saw, router, a few bits, one drill, & I made whatever else I needed. Being an OTR truck driver, I wasn't home a whole lot. But it justified the space. Three years ago when my Sawbones gave me the long face, & told me my trucking days were over, we rented our neighbors' retired beauty shop across the street from us. Its 260 sq Ft of work space, with 7' ceilings. I've got my lumber stored in the back room of the shop. It took us over a month to move everything out of the basement to across the street. Now, we've got two lathes, a drill press, two belt sanders, 3 scroll saws, a jointer & planer, table saw, RAS, band saw, 4' x 4' project table, router & router table, & numerous power & hand tools. Not to mention carpet on the floor. Its a full time job keeping the floor clean! The rest of it could use a good dusting! The main idea is, the first thing in small shops in space management. Label everything you can, find a spot for everything, & put it back in that spot when you're finished with it!!! Keep your work area shiny, & easy access to electricity. The less extension cords, the better. Lighting is at the top of list. I hung t20 shop lights. Ventilation, & air movement.


----------

